# congrats to xaqintosh!!



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

I just got a new 800 mhz iMac, and it is SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOO  CCCCOOOOOLLLL!!!!!!!

(I just had to get that out of my system, sorry to all who are envious )


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2002)

How'd you get money for that? 
Congrats by the way! Enjoy it...don't do anything I would! I...er...anything I wouldn't, that is.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

It was from my grandma, a Bar Mitzvah present


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2002)

Do you realize how lucky you are? And do you realize how rich your grandma is?

Nah, I'm just joking with you! Congratulations! And enjoy it!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

she's not really _that_ rich, she gave me $1400 (which was *incredibly* nice of her) and my dad paid the rest, although I have to pay him back when I get more for my Bar Mitzvah (its not until the end of June) she has all that money 'cause she lives alone and gets a lot from stocks

{I'm not trying to sound ungrateful, I am *incredibly* grateful}


----------



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

btw, thanks


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Hehe. Welcome to the club! I wish I had the 512 MB tho  Oh well... it was too expensive to get in the Apple slot, so I guess my max is 768.... not a problem!  I want to buy a 512 (user slot) but they cost so much 

Well, enjoy your LCD iMac... I sure love mine!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I actually got the 256 plus a free 256 from macmall


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

AAAAARRGH!

Well, hey, I got mine before almost anyone here  February 25th I think


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

I'd beware of the macmall ram, I have gotten A LOT of defective ram from their, and I have 512 1 dimm in my iMac!  I only got mine 2 days after you!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yes, well your iMac has a LOT of problems  and mine is soo cool... and HA! I have Jaguar and you don't!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

the ram has worked fine for me so far.

*question*

every time I turn on my computer, there is this one pixel that is yellow at all times, why is that? its annoying!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

bluefusion, what did you do (in detail) to get Jaguar/become a seeder?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Re: your question-- dead pixels are a fact of life. Typically, we at MacOSX tend to greet new LCD iMac owners with "congratulations! where is your dead pixel and what color is it?" lol... mine is green and is in the lower left. Apparently they are almost ALL like this. Hey, considering how good the screen is (it's as good as Apple's pro LCDs) I can accept the one dead pixel  but i'll admit it's kind of annoying that they didn't do a better quality control job... 

Your other question-- I said I had Jaguar... but did I say I was a seeder?  Jaguar was given out to everyone who was at the Worldwide Developers Conference, but some people, who couldn't afford to spend $1500 to go to the show, who sat around with a broadband internet connection just waiting to be used... *ahem* found some other methods 

This is a known fact at the MOSX boards, or I wouldn't have mentioned it. I don't really fear getting in trouble from posting it here... as a lot of people on here have done the same thing


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

LOL goddamn this thread is OT now


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I see.... *cough*hotline/carracho*cough*    

does it work well?


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

It's really, really cool.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, the main bugs are: Finder relaunches sometimes for no real reason, iChat's notification system is incomplete, making it very hard to really use, and sometimes finder windows come up with the top part missing (ie. no close box or anything), and ALL of the help system is completely messed up. Other than that, it works AMAZINGLY well.  It will be even better when the final comes out. It's fast (!!!) especially on an LCD iMac  Login is fast, and you get to see your desktop and the menulings load before the finder is done starting up, which significantly reduces the time you have to sit there and wait. I just discovered today that the iTunes visualizer REGULARLY gets 60 frames per second with a lot of other stuff going on... which, even in 10.1.3, would never have happened even if nothing else was running.

So, yeah, I'm very happy to be using it


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

> LOL goddamn this thread is OT now



what does OT mean?


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

Off Topic. I got to it first!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Off-topic. And btw, GameDog saw Jaguar for the first time yesterday  I showed it to him when he came over (yeah, we know each other IRL) --that's "in real life" if you didn't know)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Hey, I'm gonna need a Congrats thread soon... think I can make 55 posts today? I bet I can...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

Ok, i'm not up to date with all these internet acronyms

How long/big is the Jaguar download? I got cable internet, so it shouldn't take _too_ long...  I'd like to install a copy on one of my extra partitions (how am I ever going to fill 60 gigs?!?!?)


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

WELL YOU BETTER GET UP TO DATE!  Don't worry we use wierd and confusing lingo here.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

I believe it is two disk images, one is 557.7 megs and the other is around 89.  I hope the mods don't come down on us just yet 

As for filling a 60 GB... just ask GameDog, who has no sense of saving space whatsoever  (60 GB internal, 80 GB external--and you wouldn't believe a) how little is left and b) how little of any value there is )

I find 60 to be perfectly fine for my use  but it can be filled, there's no doubt about it. Mine has 36 GB free... which is plenty


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

yeah, i know some of 'em, but its really not that hard to write out the whole phrase imo


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

Your old signature was much better, and I don't appreciate you giving out personal information about my hard drive!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I have at least 48 gigs left, I don't know what to do with 'em, since I'm so used to my 6gig iMac 350


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

my dead pixel is near the center, between the top and the middle, and its yellow


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

gamedog: 1) you like the midget one better? i was getting tired of it, but... (and) 2) what difference does it make? it's for ILLUSTRATIVE PURPOSES only!  lol i always said you should put stuff like that in your sig anyway


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

I definately liked the midget one better.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

yeah, i like the midget one


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

Yay! Midget's back I was about to have to start a poll on it.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

Yay midgets!!!


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

MIDGETS! MIDGETS! MIDGETS!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

lol


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

OK, are we happy now?  I changed it back.


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

Midget? Midget?!? MIIDGET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

We're all going to need to take deep breaths... and calm... the HELL... down....   ok?


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

LOL, you guys keep talking about dead pixels, so I must be lucky.... I havn't noticed one yet


----------



## gamedog00 (May 27, 2002)

I don't have one either.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, but gamedog, you more than make up for it by having a horrible creaking resistant arm. Ugh. It makes a grinding sound everytime you move the screen lol


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

I have the same system as xaqintosh, but mine has 768 megs of ram.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

So basically, wdw_, you have my dream system--my exact system with 768 MB of RAM! 

Well, I have cool peripherals too  like a 16x external CD-R


----------

